

Ask HN: How do you learn about the business aspects of running a startup? - matt1

In a few years I'd like to found or co-found a startup but I don't have any business experience and I don't plan on getting an MBA. I've picked up a few things from reading HackerNews and have skimmed through a few books on starting a small business, but none focus on internet startups and they're more of a "Take this survey and if you mark four or more check boxes, you may have the traits necessary be an entrepreneur"-type books.<p>What's the best way to learn about the nitty gritty details of running a business? I'm talking things like hiring and paying employees, purchasing insurance, paying taxes, etc.<p>Essentially I'm looking for any books, blogs, or resources that will demystify the second part of this equation:<p>1) Make something people want (internet style)<p>2) ???<p>3) Run a successful, multi-person small business
======
aristus
The best training regime for X is actually doing X. If you want to work in TV
you get a job as an assistant. If you want to be a ski instructor, go work at
a resort. Etc.

Go work for a successful, multi-person small business, the kind you want to
build yourself someday. Study it from the inside. Be useful & dedicated, ask
questions, and make it clear you want to learn as much as you can.

~~~
matt1
Great advice, but alas, I am not in a position to do that at the moment due to
prior commitments.

I'm interested in learning as much as I can right now so that when the time is
right I'm as prepared as I can be.

~~~
stanleydrew
Don't be so sure you can't do something now. It isn't very hard to set up an
LLC or an S-corp, and it costs almost nothing, assuming ~$150 isn't much to
you. Save the money you would have used buying a few books and use it to
actually set up a company for yourself. Then you can get started with the IRS
and an EIN so that you can have a bank account. That's pretty much it at
first. Then you can build web products under the LLC and take it from there.

------
pj
The best way is to have no fear. Do your best to treat people right and build
something with a vision of the future. Figure out what is impossible and do
that. People may not want it right away, but concentrate on building something
they not only want, but are willing to pay for.

Subscribe to the Wall Street Journal, The Economist, and Financial times. Read
as much of them as you can.

As far as books go, I recently put together a business reading list, here are
some that you may find interesting:

The E-Myth revisited (note: this is e as in entrepreneur, not e-commerce,
basically it's about building a franchise and enabling yourself to focus "on
the business," that is, making it better, advertising, managing, rather than
"in the business" which for programmers would be programming...)

Built to last : successful habits of visionary companies (note: some of them
have failed)

Confronting reality : doing what matters to get things right (haven't started
reading this one yet, funny huh)

An empire of wealth : the epic history of American economic power (haven't
started)

Good to great : why some companies make the leap--and others don't (some
weren't so great)

An inquiry into the nature and causes of the wealth of nations, by Smith,
Adam, 1723-1790. (goodness, this is 300 years old and still dead on and an
easy read)

Microtrends : the small forces behind tomorrow's big changes (haven't started
reading yet)

Negotiate like the pros : a top sports negotiator's lessons for making deals,
building relationships, and getting what you want (good book, especially if
you know anything about sports, which I don't, but still enjoy reading)

Who : the A method for hiring (This is a good one for helping to find talented
people to join your team, short easy read)

Why we make mistakes : how we look without seeing, forget things in seconds,
and are all pretty sure we are way above average (haven't started reading yet)

------
alex_c
One of my first year Engineering courses, "Engineering, Society, and the
Environment", was complete BS and an utter waste of time, but I did end up
retaining exactly one thing from it: the course made the distinction between
"Knowledge separated from experience" and "Knowledge embedded in experience".

While working on my first startup, I was reminded over and over again of that
distinction. Near the beginning, I read - and understood, I thought - many
blog posts and comments here about the startup experience. Many times, though,
I got to a point where I experienced something I had read about - and found
that I understand it on an entirely new level.

What I'm getting at is that you're looking for written resources - "Knowledge
separated from experience" - while asking for "The best way to learn", which
IMO is to "just do it". You can't learn programming just by reading books, I
would be surprised if business skills are any different.

I realize this might not be very helpful, and if there are any good resources
I'd love to see them too, but... step 2) really is "keep trying until you
succeed and figure it out along the way".

------
mediaman
Find advisers and mentors who have run and scaled small businesses. Talk to
them casually and ask if they'd be willing to offer advice on occasion. That's
how I did it, and I built to 15 employees while avoiding many (but not all!)
of the common business basics blunders due to their assistance. If you find
their advice valuable, you can even formalize a relationship with these
advisers and provide a token number of warrants in exchange for a bigger time
commitment.

I'm always happy to help people get started so feel free to email me.

~~~
mankuthimma
+1. /me running a business. Have discovered the tough way, there's no
alternative to mentors/advisors. Running a business involves too many
variables. No book/blog can ever cover the entire gamut of probabilities. The
only way is to have ready access to a person already doing/done that and ask.
Cheers and all the best :-)

------
vaksel
Jump in head first, when something comes up that you don't know, crack open
Google and do a search. If you can't find an answer, go ask around the more
knowledgeable people you know or post on HN

------
jamiequint
Books are a good start. Here is a (very) short list of must reads.

1\. 4 Steps to the Epiphany by Steve Blank (Recommended by Marc Andreesen and
many others, for starting a company you only need to read the first half)

2\. Innovators Dilemma by Clayton Christensen (Understating whether what you
are doing is a sustaining or disruptive innovation)

~~~
rjurney
Here here. Most startups get to step 2 without ever achieving step 1, and so
they flame out. Get '4 Steps to the Epiphany.' Drop everything and read it.
All will become clear.

~~~
matt1
Just ordered it off Amazon -- looks like a great book. Thanks.

~~~
jamiequint
Good blogs that follow the 4 Steps Model are:

Steve Blank (author of the book) - <http://steveblank.com/>

Eric Ries - <http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/>

\- An advisee/investment of Steve Blank, started IMVU.com, Venture Advisor at
Kleiner Perkins) His blog has become somewhat less useful lately though as
he's been using it mostly to promote his "Lean Startup" classes.

Sean Ellis - <http://startup-marketing.com/>

\- Has applied 4 Steps model at many companies, consults on "Customer
Development" with VC backed companies

Also Venture Hacks is a great place to start. Check out the archives at
<http://venturehacks.com/archives/>

------
sachinag
It's not hard - just ask someone. Seriously. The mechanics aren't particularly
hard, and if you act in good faith, the vast majority of mistakes are fixable.
Step one is by far the hardest (assuming you're including "selling it to
customers" in the "make something people want").

------
matth2
I've been a contract software developer (in Australia) for a few years now and
have been doing this via a company that I set up. Creating a company to
contract through certainly creates work and (in Australia at least) there is
no tax advantage in doing so - but a lot of the basics of running a company
(particularly tax, insurance, accounting and director obligations) are now
second nature to me. I've found this a great way to learn.

------
asb
I know this isn't any help to you personally, but if anybody reading is in the
UK then the Business Link website (<http://www.businesslink.gov.uk>) seems to
be a great resource.

------
DenisM
Find a good accountant - s/he will take care of your tax issues. Accountants
also see businesses come and go in large numbers so if you find one who chats
up his clients you will have access to interesting pool of information.

------
spkthed
Just jump in and try. You'll probably fail a few times. You learn and get
better and try again. Eventually you'll get it. Or not, in which case time to
try something new!

------
jamesbritt
I've been getting my business education by making mistakes running businesses.

------
hs
just do it, one man show -> you take all responsibility, if it fails, it's all
yours.

btw, don't confuse MBA with actual business experience.

------
markbao
Blood, sweat, and tears.

